# Spark Plugs



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Has anyone used or heard of "Gator" brand plugs by Oregon Outdoor Products? Good? Bad? or keep useing NGK for double the money.

Thanks for all your help and advise. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

ive personnally never heard of them.and ive always had great luck with ngk so imo i would stick with what works


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Well when you have a good plug.... (say autolite or ngk) You really shouldn't go by the replace em once a year deal... I usually replace em when the engine gets hard to start (of course take em out once a year and clean em/gap em)


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Gator plugs are used to create a "hotter" spark on engines with worn rings or scored cylinders and internal ware. I would not recommended them for just "regular" use. They use 3 electrodes that can cause the engine to run hotter than normal.


----------



## RKDOC (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the information. I will keep using the NGK plugs. This forum is great please keep up the good work.


----------

